# my newest BikePod



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

this is the beginning of my newest bikepod.. this version is more compact than the last.. i'll start with the bike, it's a Strida folding bike.. here are the pics of the bike both fold up and open.. i will add more pics as the process progress.. 

















here she is ready to ride..









not sure whether or not i will put the alarms on the handle bar or the main frame.. i'm aiming towards the handle bar at the moment..


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

interesting bike Ak, I hope things are going well for you. It is starting to warm up around here and I was thinking about all our fishing trips for carp last spring. It won't be as fun with out you here. I hope you catch a big one.
marc


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

you always were good at being resourceful.

bikepod!!:B


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to see more pictures of the fish you are catching not your new bike


----------

